# Short Classical Pieces to use in Indie-DJ-Set



## FredJones (May 19, 2014)

First of all - since this is my first post here - "Hello everybody!"

But now to my question. I am ocassionally DJing at little Indie parties. Since I find it kind of boring to just play what everybody expects I love to smuggle little suprising gems in my sets like Kommeniezuspaet by Tom Waits for example. 

Lately I found out that I got people dancing playing Tchaikovsky's Trepak from the Nutcracker Suite or The Fossils out of The Carnival Of The Animals. Also the finale of Haydn's 13th Symphony worked quite well.

Since my classical collection is not the big and contains mostly piano works I was wondering if there are other pieces which might scratch the same itch - fast, danceable (preferable orchestral) pieces that don't last very long (people probably won't dance to 8 mins of classical music). The Trepak and The Fossiles are perfect, the Haydn piece is on the absolute max lengthwise.

So, what pieces should I check? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Have you seen *this channel* yet? 
If not, check it out to see if you can pick any pieces from there.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You may want to look at orchestral suites, which tend to include shorter movements.

From Shostakovitch's Ballet Suite #1






Khachaturian:


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's a short but high-octane classic, also by Khachaturian.


----------



## Mister Man (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## FredJones (May 19, 2014)

Thaks a lot for all your suggestions. Up to now I hadn't even heaard of then name Khachaturian. Shame on me. That seems to be a composer to check in more detail. And the pieces are exactly what I was looking for.

The Strauss Polka (and maybe other of his polkas) and the Shostakovich Suite might do the trick as well. The later is especially fitting due to its shot playing time. I will have to search for more such suites. Ah, the joy of discovering music new to you


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

Mozart dances or a snatch of nachtmusik


----------

